# Has anyone pickled ginger??



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

we use LOTS of ginger (esp in the summer months...we had vegetable rolls with some of Romy's seaweed today for supper...the dipping sauce uses a ffair amy of minced ginger.)...I can buy it for $2 a lb at the Produce Junction, but i can never use it before it goes wilty. I planted some, and it is beginning to sprout, but I dont think my paltry houseplant will keep me in ginger. Has anyone pickled it?? Like they make for sushi??


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

You know you can freeze it, right? Rachel Ray says that it lasts 'practically indefinitely. I just purchse it, cut it into chunks, then freeze it. When I need a piece, I just pop it out of the freezer. 

I checked my Ball Blue Book and did not see a recipe for it. Sorry.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I hope someone has a recipe for it...

I think sushi's most redeeming value is that it holds pickled ginger so nicely.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

I love pickled ginger, and yes, it is the best part of sushi! We grind ours then freeze in 1 tablespoon amounts on a cookie sheet or in ice cube trays, then freeze, pop out and put in zip lock bags. Even if it gets a little dry in the freezer, it works great when cooking. I've made candied ginger, but never tried pickling.
Kit


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I've never had it (or sushi, lol), but just Googled and there are lots of recipes.

http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...gc.r_pw.&fp=5a678f6409ce1751&biw=1259&bih=606

If you try one, let us know which one and how it turned out!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Before grinding, do you peel, slice and dry?


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I used the Ball recipe for pickled beets since ginger is a root as well, and that recipe works for radishes, too. Makes 6 pints (which is a LOT of ginger! I think it took almost 10 lbs of fresh ginger root).

3 tbsp pickling spice
2 1/2 cups white vinegar
1 cup water
1 cup granulated sugar
10 cups peeled, sliced ginger (I peeled by dragging the skin with a spoon-edge, then used a fine mandolin to get uniform see-through thin slices)

Add everything except the ginger and boil until the sugar dissolves, reduce heat and simmer for 15 minutes to infuse the spices then discard the spicebag. Add the ginger and return to boiling. Ladle hot ginger into hot pint jars, cover with hot liquid, leaving 1/2" headspace, poke out the air bubbles, seal and process water bath for 30 minutes.

It tastes close to Sushi style, but I think I might try rice wine vinegar next time and fiddle with my pickling spice mix to be more "Asian". I canned mine in half-pints instead of pints and processed for the same 30 minutes.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

No, we peel, slice somewhat, then run through the food processor to grind/chop. It gets frozen as "fresh" chopped ginger. I guess you could dry then powder it, so you'd have your own powdered ginger, but we use that a lot less than fresh-frozen.

Same with garlic - peel, chop and freeze in 1 tablespoon amounts.

Kit


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

I use the Ball recipe for pickling beets. I just peel, rinse and slice the ginger root.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

There's some posts about how to make a crispy sweet gerkin pickle like the commercial products, and the same things apply to making pickled ginger like you get for sushi (or sashimi if you're lucky enough to get fresh sea fish - salmon, anyone?).

It's easy to preserve the ginger with a sweet pickle recipes, BUT - it won't be crispy, which makes a big difference. Sometimes you'll find commercial pickled ginger with the same soft consistency - just not the same. Some products have salt added, not to my taste. The roots are also very young, if you compare the growth rings in fresh market ginger to the preserved, you'll see. There's also no fibers. Australia is a big producer of "baby ginger", most goes to the candied ginger industry. (See's Candy makes a fabulous dark chocolate covered ginger that'll make an addict of you.)

That said, it's wonderful to have so much ginger you can put some by - and you don't have to eat sushi to enjoy picked ginger as a side dish. It goes great with cooked shrimp, pork, or chicken thighs (get your teriaki skewers going) along with a salad (cucumber with a toasted sesame oil dressing is perfect) it makes for great "cold dish" meals (and picnics!). Really revives heat-jaded appetites.

There are so many health benefits to eating ginger everyone should include it in their diet as much as possible. Fresh or pickled, it'll make you a happy camper. Here's a recipe closest to good sushi ginger: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/homemade-pickled-ginger-gari/detail.aspx

Oh, and to freeze it so it doesn't dry out, just put it in a jar, freeze, cover with water and back to the freezer.


----------

